# Platten/Partitionsbackup machen

## bröggle

wie mache ich am besten /einfachsten ein backup meiner Partitionen?

am besten wäre es wenn ich die images dann gegenseitig auf den partitionen speichern könnte und nachert auf dvd's packen könnte, da ich leider keine möglichkeit habe eine 2. backup fp einzubauen...

----------

## primat

Am besten geht das mit Hilfe der Forumssuche. Das Thema hatten wir schon zig mal!

----------

## mrsteven

Zum Beispiel hier: :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2030111.html#2030111

----------

## bröggle

das problem dabei ist :

ich habe keinen entfernten rechner auf dem ich das zwischen speichern kann...

----------

## tuxian

Schau dir mal acronis an, kostet zwar was aber das ist es wert.

Unterstützt super Linux-Partitionen und ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe keinen entfernten rechner auf dem ich das zwischen speichern kann...

 

aber ne andere partition zumindest? dann nimm sysrecsuecd:

http://www.sysresccd.org/

von cd booten, image von hda2 auf hda3 speichern (zum bleistift), schoen als gz oder bz2 image. super sache, das  :Razz: 

----------

## flubber

Ich habs so gemacht, mit der Live-CD gebootet, mit tar die Platte in ein tar-File geballert, das ganze noch in ein .bz2 gepackt

und auf ne Double-Layer DVD gebrannt. funzt gut. Setzt allerdings voraus, das genug Platz auf der Platte ist.

Flubber

----------

## obscurus

Mir hats http://www.partimage.org/ angetan.

Mit emerge partimage bekommt man zwar nicht die aktuellste Version, aber das reicht dicke.

Es ist supereinfach zu bedinen, unterstützt ext2fs/ext3fs, ReiserFS, FAT16/32, HPFS, JFS, XFS (und ein paar andere in beta und experimental) und speichert nur Daten von benutzten Blöcken der Partition. Also nicht wie dd, das einfach alles runterzieht. Gespeichert wird wie üblich auf einer anderen Partition. Darüberhinaus kann man noch Kompression auswählen, die Imagedatei aufsplitten lassen, auf nem andren Rechner übers Netz speichern,...

partimage ist z.B. auch auf jeder Knoppix-CD oder anderen.

Praktisch ist das keine 3MB große Bootimage (z.B. partimage-0.6.1-i386-bootcd-3.img), das man mal locker mit auf jede DatenCD mitdraufpacken kann und jederzeit die Daten zurückspielen kann.

EDIT: ich seh grad, daß partimage auch der angesprochene Teil der SystemRescueCD ist, nur mit wesentlich weniger Platzaufwand... (wen man den restlichen Schnickschnack nicht braucht).

----------

## bröggle

kann ich das ganze eigentlich auch während dem laufendem betrieb machen?

----------

## hds

 *obscurus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit emerge partimage bekommt man zwar nicht die aktuellste Version, aber das reicht dicke.
> 
> 

 

s.o. sysrescuecd nutzt partimage. UND es ist ein gentoo system.

nur wuerde ich das nicht im laufenden betrieb machen, wegen dateien welche in use sind, usw.. da kann man vielleicht schonmal pech haben beim restore  :Wink: 

und nimm bz2. mit gz gibts bei partimage probleme beim restore, wenn das image am stueck >4GB wird, dann muss man das vorher haendisch unzippen (nervig).

good luck  :Wink: 

ps: wieso restlichen scnickschnack? auf sysrescue ist alles was du brauchst, vom midnight commander ueber parted usw..  :Razz: 

webbrowser, nfs, samba, alles verfuegbar. wenn du deine IP ueber dhcp bekommst, biste sofort ready to go.

alles auf einen blick: http://www.sysresccd.org/systools.en.php

----------

## bröggle

und wie lange dauert so ungefähr ein backup von einer 30 gb partition?

und nochwas : ich habe noch eine relativ unbenutzte ntfs partition (nein, nicht hauen) könnte ich die auch als speicherort verwenden?

----------

## ZX-81

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> und wie lange dauert so ungefähr ein backup von einer 30 gb partition?

 

Ausgehend von einer Transferrate von 10 MB/s => 100 s/GB, dh wenn Deine Partition ganz voll ist 3000 Sekunden also keine Stunde.   

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> und nochwas : ich habe noch eine relativ unbenutzte ntfs partition (nein, nicht hauen) könnte ich die auch als speicherort verwenden?

 

Klar, mkreiserfs z.B, macht aus einer "relativ unbenutzte ntfs partition" eine "total unbenutzte reiserfs partition"  :Twisted Evil: 

So jetzt aber im Ernst: Nein ntfs ist nicht gut, weil Du spezielle Treiber brauchst die auf NTFS schreiben können (Der Code im Kernel kann nur lesen, schreiben ist "höchstexerimentel")

ZX

----------

## ZX-81

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

>  *bröggle wrote:*   und wie lange dauert so ungefähr ein backup von einer 30 gb partition? 
> 
> Ausgehend von einer Transferrate von 10 MB/s => 100 s/GB, dh wenn Deine Partition ganz voll ist 3000 Sekunden also keine Stunde.   
> 
>  *bröggle wrote:*   und nochwas : ich habe noch eine relativ unbenutzte ntfs partition (nein, nicht hauen) könnte ich die auch als speicherort verwenden? 
> ...

 

----------

## hds

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausgehend von einer Transferrate von 10 MB/s => 100 s/GB, dh wenn Deine Partition ganz voll ist 3000 Sekunden also keine Stunde.   
> 
> 

 

haette nicht gedacht das jemand auf den bloedsinn antwortet, though:

tolle maschine, ZX. wieviele prozessoren sind da drin, das er in einer stunde 30GB mit bz2 compression schafft? HUT AB !!  :Laughing: 

@broeggle - mensch kerl, probiers halt aus!

der speed ist abhaengig von der compression, welche du waehlst. und von der menge - gehe nicht davon aus das die 30GB bis hinten hin voll ist?

die schreibgeschwindigkeit ist bei bz2 sekundaer, da tuts auch udma33.

es wurde oben bereits erklaert, das nur die belegten bloecke kopiert werden, und nicht leere bloecke, das muss ich jetzt nicht wiederholen. wenn du mit dem speed nicht zufreieden bist, nimmst halt was anderes, oder anstatt bz2 gz.

zu ntfs: ja, sysrescuecd kann ntfs schreiben. wenn ich schon nen link poste, gehe ich eigentlich davon aus man clickt den auch, und liest ein bisserl, oder? empfehlen wuerde ich es dennoch nicht. wenn nix wichtiges auf dieser partitio ist, probiers halt aus.

das wars von mir zu dem thema.

@ZX: wie schafft man das, sich selbst 12 stunden spaeter nochmal selber zu qoten  :Shocked: 

----------

## bröggle

hehe

also die Partition ist 28 von 30Gb voll... also doch relativ sehr voll...

naja ich werds wohl ausprobieren müssen um zu sehen wie lange es dauert--  :Wink: 

danke schonmal

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also die Partition ist 28 von 30Gb voll... also doch relativ sehr voll...
> 
> 

 

dann dauert es mit bz2 sehr sehr lange.

zum vergleich:

bei mir ca. 4-6GB voll, mit udma100 (selber rechner, selbe platte) mit 1200mhz cpu ne gute stunde oder zwei.

wie gesagt, der compressionspeed von bz2 ist einzig und allein abhaengig von dem speed einer CPU, nicht von dem speed deiner platten.

aber ich denke mal, du denkst da in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn grundlegend falsch?

du moechtest gerne dein system als partitionbackup sichern, nicht aber deine daten!

die daten als image zu sichern ist doch total banane?

und dein sys hat sicher nicht mehr als 10GB, oder?

----------

## bröggle

also auf der /dev/hda6 ist mein root system... und das hat 28 gb (nur home ist ausgelagert) alleine die distfiles sind 8gb ;.)

----------

## ZX-81

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tolle maschine, ZX. wieviele prozessoren sind da drin, das er in einer stunde 30GB mit bz2 compression schafft? HUT AB !! 
> 
> 

 

Oops, die Kompression hab ich wohl übersehen.  

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ZX: wie schafft man das, sich selbst 12 stunden spaeter nochmal selber zu qoten 

 

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber ich habe wohl noch einen Schreibfehler ("höchstexerimentel") entdeckt, und habe als alter Grobmotoriker den Quote- statt dem Editbutton erwischt.

----------

## hds

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> also auf der /dev/hda6 ist mein root system... und das hat 28 gb (nur home ist ausgelagert) alleine die distfiles sind 8gb ;.)

 

tut mir leid, aber sorry, das ist mir schlichtweg "zu doof", sorry!

wieviel von den 28GB ist denn belegt??

das ist doch die frage!!!

und warum willst du die distfiles sichern  :Shocked: 

wenn du tatsaechlich 28GB "in use" hast, dann verstehe ich deine antwort nicht, ich habs schon erklaert, weiter oben.

koenntest du nun mal zur sache kommen, und erklaeren wo dein problem ist, nachdem du sysrescuecd probiert hattest? oder machst du lediglich auf postcount++ ??

----------

## bröggle

nein, ++postcount (preinkrement ist schneller  :Wink:  brauche ich nicht, ich erkläre das 'problem' aber trotzdem nochmal genauer.

Eigentlich möchte ich gerne mein komplettes System samt aller Daten einfach mal als gesamt backup machen, so dass für den Fall dass ich mein Gentoo(mal wieder) schieße (und es nicht wieder retten kann) ich sozusagen ein 1:1 image habe vom 5.3.05 das ich dann wieder einspielen könnte.

Mein System besteht aus 4 partitionen:

/boot

/home

/

und einer wind partition 

Dabei würde es mir für den moment reichen, wenn ich die / partiton als image hätte für den oben beschrieben fall.

Natürlich ist es an sich schwachsinnig die distfiles mitzusichern, aber wenn ich die gesamte partition nehme, dann kann ich diesen ordner ja nicht ausnehmem, oder?

die / partition (/dev/hda6) hat eine größe von 30 GB, und davon sind nun 28 GB belegt. 

-->Mein System hat 28GB (wenn man die Distfiles und den CCache wegrechnet wären es 16GB wenn ich /tmp auch noch wegrechne wären es 14GB) oder?

bzw @hds: wo ist da noch der große Unterschied zwischen System und Daten?

Denn alles nicht system relevante ist in /home einer anderen Patition (/dev/hda7)

```
bash-2.05b$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda6              29G   27G  704M  98% /

none                  253M     0  253M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda7              77G   27G   48G  36% /home

```

und jetzt wollte ich halt wissen wie lange das ungefähr dauert (mein pc ist ein athlon xp 2,2 GHz, 512 Ram), weil wenn das dann 10 Tage (übertrieben!) dauert(in dieser Zeit kann ich ja mein System nicht verwenden), dann mache ich das irgenwann mal wenn ich den pc nicht unbedingt brauche.  

Aber wenn es jetzt sagen wir 6 stunden sind, dann lasse ich das einfach mal über die nacht laufen oder so (obwohl ich dann wohl auswärts schlafen muss:)

Nun klarer?

----------

## hds

bei "wo ist der unterschied zwischen system und daten" habe ich aufgehoert zu lesen, sorry.

lerne dein system vernuenftig und sinngemaess zu installieren, fuer deinen bedarf.

dann koennen wir weiterreden.

es ist schlicht und ergreifend unsinnig, 28MB als partition backup zu halten. punkt.

beispiel:

```

/dev/hdb2 on / type auto (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /home type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdb5 on /mnt/daten type ext3 (rw,noatime)

192.168.0.254:/mnt/data on /mnt/srv/data type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.0.254)

192.168.0.254:/mnt/duke on /mnt/srv/backup type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.0.254)

```

```

/dev/hdb2             9.2G  5.7G  3.1G  65% /

/dev/sdb1             4.0G  109M  3.7G   3% /home

/dev/hdb5              36G   23G   12G  65% /mnt/daten

[...]

192.168.0.254:/mnt/data      33G   11G   22G  34% /mnt/srv/data

192.168.0.254:/mnt/duke     4.7G  136M  4.6G   3% /mnt/srv/backup

```

ps: /mnt/srv/data wird bei mir gespiegelt, allerdings nach bedarf (rsync manuell). kein datenverlust seit 10 jahren.

/mnt/srv/backup ist mein $HOME, /etc und paar andere (fuer mich) wichtige sachen

ps2: backup auf der gleichen platte? vergiss es. unsinnig wie ein kropf.

----------

## bröggle

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps2: backup auf der gleichen platte? vergiss es. unsinnig wie ein kropf.

 

ja ich möchte es ja nur temporär da haben und dann bei laufendem betrieb auf meinen anderen rechner schaufeln und dann von dort auf dvds brennen. jedoch ist die verbindung zwischen den beiden relativ sehr lahm,deshalb würde ich das dann erst wieder bei laufendem betrieb machen.

aber nochmal:

Wie trimmst du dein System auf 5,3 GB? 

Löschst du alle distfiles sofort wieder? oder verwendest du nur ein minimal system?

Denn alleine /opt/ mit openoffice+blackdown-jre und qu*ke3 (und kleineren Sachen wie seti) bringts bei mir auf 2,9 gb oO

Wie kann ich denn mein System 'sauber' halten?ich habe hier schon paar mal was von stale und cruft gelesen, aber die finde ich nciht im Portage.

Bitte gib mir ein paar tipps, wie ich mein System sauber halte.

Danke

----------

## hds

alles egal, WOK WM  :Smile: 

smudo right now  :Wink: 

pro7

----------

## psyqil

 *hds wrote:*   

> alles egal, WOK WM 

  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

bröggle, bis Du Dein Backup brauchst, sind die distfiles wahrscheinlich eh ranzig geworden, und wie groß ist denn Dein /var/tmp/portage? Ich finde x11-misc/xdiskusage sehr angenehm, um einen schnellen Überblick über die "Platzverschwendung" zu bekommen, alte Kernelquellen z.B. oder /usr/portage muß man auch nicht sichern. Wirf' doch mal einen Blick auf app-arch/dar, da kannst Du Verzeichnisse angeben und das ganze gleich in DVD-gerechte Häppchen packen lassen.

----------

## bröggle

So:

2.2G    /var/tmp/portage/

Welche Verzeichnisse sollte ich dann am besten sichern und welche (neben den bereits genannten) sollte ich nicht sichern?

----------

## c07

 *hds wrote:*   

> bei "wo ist der unterschied zwischen system und daten" habe ich aufgehoert zu lesen, sorry.

 

Dann wirst du auch nicht wissen, dass sein System strukturell genauso aufgebaut ist wie deins, nur dass die Rootpartition halt viel größer ist. Ich versteh auch nicht, was dafür sprechen sollte, für das System eine andere Backuptechnik als für die Daten zu verwenden. Ganz im Gegenteil wär eher bei den Daten ein Image sinnvoll, weil man die in der Regel häufiger sichern will und deshalb die Geschwindigkeit entscheidender ist (wobei ein Image nicht notwendigerweise schneller ist).

 *hds wrote:*   

> es ist schlicht und ergreifend unsinnig, 28MB als partition backup zu halten. punkt.

 

Von der Größe hängt das wirklich nicht ab (wobei 28 MB tatsächlich etwas wenig sind  :Wink:  ). Die Frage ist höchstens, ob ein Image sinnvoll ist, wenn ein nennenswerter Teil davon eigentlich nicht backupwürdig ist.

 *hds wrote:*   

> ps2: backup auf der gleichen platte? vergiss es. unsinnig wie ein kropf.

 

Will er ja nicht. Kann aber trotzdem sinnvoll sein, wenn man sich vor allem vor seinen eigenen Fehlern schützen will. Natürlich nicht als alleiniges Backup, aber als Ergänzung durchaus.

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Bitte gib mir ein paar tipps, wie ich mein System sauber halte.

 

Zeig doch auch mal ein bisschen Eigeninitiative! Das Forum ist voll von solchen Tipps.

Genauso kannst du am besten selber abschätzen, wie lang das Backup ungefähr dauern will. Es ist doch nicht so schwer, ein 

```
time dd if=/dev/hda6 bs=16M count=1 | bzip2 > /dev/null
```

 zu machen (oder sonst was testweise zu bzip2en) und daraus die zu erwartende Gesamtdauer abzuschätzen.

----------

